# Armoured Crewman math credentials?



## Rtheriault (10 Nov 2011)

I'm a little bit rusty on my math thus I'v been looking around for a tutor. I'm curious as to what math I will need for becoming an armoured crewman. I understand that I may need some shop mathamatics but does anyone know exactly what I should be focusing on math-wise. Cheers.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Nov 2011)

If you can multiply the number of litres in a jerry can by 20, count the number of track pads on one side, while having a conversation, without starting over or can add or drop 200, instantly, during obscuration and platform rock you should be fine ;D


----------



## Ralph (11 Nov 2011)

Also, can you measure how much gravy is left?
(Answer: it's a trick question...there's never any gravy left.)


----------



## patt (11 Nov 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If you can multiply the number of litres in a jerry can by 20, count the number of track pads on one side, while having a conversation, without starting over or can add or drop 200, instantly, during obscuration and platform rock you should be fine ;D



or how many boxes of 25mm you'll need to fill the primary ammo bin!


----------



## cupper (12 Nov 2011)

Tank Alpha leaves OP Maple with a full combat load at 13:45 traveling south on on Route Diamond at 25 km/h. LAV Bravo departs from Camp Zulu at 14:00 with a full ammo load, but only 5/8 of its fuel capacity. LAV Bravo is traveling north west on Route Spade at 60 km/h. The two routes intersect at Point Geronimo which is located 75 km from Camp Zulu and 64 km from OP Maple.

a) At what time does the crew commander in Tank Alpha need to stop and relieve himself?

b) How far will LAV Bravo be from Tank Alpha when it breaks down?

c) Will the Recovery Team Wrench arrive before LAV Bravo makes a temporary fix and continues on it's way without notifying HQ that they have moved on, leaving Recovery Team Wrench scratching their heads when they arrive at OP Maple without having passed any broken down LAV?

Bonus Question: What colour was the bear?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Tank Alpha leaves OP Maple with a full combat load at 13:45 traveling south on on Route Diamond at 25 km/h. LAV Bravo departs from Camp Zulu at 14:00 with a full ammo load, but only 5/8 of its fuel capacity. LAV Bravo is traveling north west on Route Spade at 60 km/h. The two routes intersect at Point Geronimo which is located 75 km from Camp Zulu and 64 km from OP Maple.
> 
> a) At what time does the crew commander in Tank Alpha need to stop and relieve himself?
> 
> ...



Typical crewman don't deal with specifics like this. These ones are for the SSM & his echelon.  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Nov 2011)

Ralph said:
			
		

> Also, can you measure how much gravy is left?
> (Answer: it's a trick question...there's never any gravy left.)



Damn !!! Foiled again!! Armored guys......honestly!!  :facepalm:


----------



## ottawaguy25 (17 Jan 2012)

You don't need much.  I am currently a dragoon and i went to put in my OT and I need to improve my math for anything else.  So my guess it isn't to high at all


----------

